# Super quick-dry exterior primer



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I need some recommendations. Been approached by a local millwork shop to pre-prime a bunch of interior/exterior fir windows. If these were interior i'd know exactly what i'd need to use, but because half of these windows will be outside I need to use an exterior product. 

Now I know I can use an acrylic or alkyd primer for exterior. If it was that simple I wouldn't need to ask the question. The problem is that there will be enough of these to keep the shop buzzing for 2 months solid, and with that much product going through my shop the overspray is going to be a freaking nightmare. I have a spray booth but it won't be able to keep up with so much product going through the filters while it's still wet. 

Lacquer undercoaters dry really fast - and by the time overspray particles hit the floor or the booth filters they're dry. I'm looking for an exterior grade primer that would dry just as quickly so I don't end up with 2 inches of dried overspray all over my shop and equipment (and kill my booth fan). 

The other problem, of course, is that not all these windows will need pre-priming. Many of them will be stained and clearcoated. I'm worried about contamination and getting paint particles all over the shop and finding their way into my clear finishes. 

I've pretty much exhausted all my regular channels - nobody seems to have any answers. Waiting for a call back from one of my suppliers who is trying to source something out from Vancouver but not sure he'll have any more luck than I have. 

As a last resort I suppose I could use an acrylic or alkyd primer but hoping it doesn't come to that (bye bye, shop deposit :jester. 

So, any brilliant ideas?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Hang plastic walls up..Spray Zinsser Odorless. Dries fast, heavy so it doesnt seem to float around much. It will eat your tips.

I think its only interior.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Hang plastic walls up..Spray Zinsser Odorless. Dries fast, heavy so it doesnt seem to float around much. It will eat your tips.
> 
> I think its only interior.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


Thanks Jeff - but it needs to be _exterior_. If it were _interior_ i'd know exactly what to use. 

But - looks like the problem has been solved - one of our own PT'ers happens to manufacture such a product which is on the way to the shop for testing as we speak. :thumbup:

For a moment, I thought I was looking for something that didn't exist. This site rocks :yes:


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I posted 1st, then added the edit " I think" because I couldn't remember.and don't have a tds on me.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Alec what are your reps suggesting? Also you can keep your floor wet to prevent it from sticking, or just rent a grinder and knock it off when you move?


----------

